# i give up on the ducth mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't give up,we'll source some new stock.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Don't give up,we'll source some new stock.


thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you are going to any of the agriculturals bring the puppy,the little one :love1


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> if you are going to any of the agriculturals bring the puppy,the little one :love1


can you pm me agriculturals show on fb

and the little pup not well to day after her jab to day


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about the puppy  I'll send you the show dates via fb.I suspect Bingley will be cancelled.


----------

